# I have a Dream !



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

A 2002 Colnago LUX Dream that is, on a LX10 paintjob

A local sale, in great condition, a 75 yo guy was selling his first hand Lux bought in 2002 for CHF 5000 ( that was 2002 $2940 ) I got it for CHF 750 that make today's $870

He stoped riding after an accident he had last spring, so he put it for sale on the local classifieds I went to see it and it is in superb condition, well mantained and in my size  You can see he had maxed out the fit, with shortest stem and most forward saddle position, included Colnago branded pump and all.

Before that I have only seen LUX Dreams on pictures and let me tell you the paintjob in this bike is simply gorgeous, same level of detail and quality as on the C-40, but over a pearl white base coat, simply looks great. 

My plan is to sell the C-40 that is too small for me come spring and use this bike as the foul weather bike. If the C-40 sells well I would buy another on the right size but probably on another paintscheme ( an AD, WC or Mapei perhaps )

It has 9 Speed Chorus with a Racing T drivetrain, Chorus/Open Pro 36h wheelset and Chorus headset and seatpost.

I changed the saddle and put a longer stem and went for a test ride, it is indeed less cushy than the identically fitted C-50, but well weights 2Kgs more and is stiffer but not harsh, well I should take it on a longer ride to see how it really performs. So far I am very pleased.

I am thinking on how to rebuild it, I do have a full 2010 Centaur Ultra silver group that I could use, but I am thinking on the chorus headset and seatpost, maybe it would be better to find a Chorus 9 drive train to replace the triple... or just maybe leave like it is. It would be a wonderful beautiful commuter if I could fit larger tyres on it.

Also thinking to set it up with white saddle and handlebar tape or maybe blue bar tape ? Also I would like to change those bars for a classic bend but in silver and maybe procure a silver stem.

Here are pics of how it was when I just picked it up, more pictures on the build as I take the decission and do it. I need a Veloce BB tool that I don't have to rebuild it though... rebuilt is waiting on the tool to arrive.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

@salsa

Congrats on the new bike! It looks pristine. The sparkle in the paint and the feathered edges are top shelf. Too bad they don't paint them like that anymore.

Since you are looking for opinions.............I would leave the drivetrain as is since it will be used as the winter bike, change the stem to a Deda zero100 blue, change the handlebar, change the tape to white, change the saddle to white and change the pedals. I can't tell what size tires it has; I would put the 25mm Conti GP 4000 4S and go to town

Edit: one more thing.....i would also change the seat post and spacers to match the forks


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

mmm the Silver seatpost is very nice, Chorus Titanium and I was thinking on a Deda White or Silver stem/bars

But I do have a set of 3T Rotundo Pro, just need to buy a 120mm ARX Pro and maybe also a Dorico.... 

And well yes as you say as it is a winter bike the triple could be ok, but it is a 52/42/30 and it is a 175mm I would better have a 175.2 53/39 or if you have to have lower gearing maybe maximum a 52/36 but we'll see.

In the moment I can't work on it until I get a Veloce BB tool... I will wait until then.

Current Status with a black SLK and a longer stem ( the only 26mm stem I have is this 0° 120 so the fit is not the same as the C-50 yet )


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

Nice find, Salsa - but you know you're going to get some grief for having a triple! 

[By chance, I just sold my Dream on Ebay today]


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Sablotny, the triple will not stay there long, as soon as I get the Veloce BB tool, I will rebuild it with a silver standard Centaur group


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Very pretty bike. At that moment in time, the Colnago painting staff were at the height of their powers. And don't be too hard on the guy about the triple. He's seventy-five!

I have a Year 2000 Mapei Colnago Dream Plus frame+fork sitting in my garage rafters. As soon as I can get up the energy, it's heading for the auction block, too.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

not at all Mapei, imagine this guy bought that bike paying that high price when he was 66, so just after retirement ( here at that time retirement age was 65 ), so I guess this was her joy on his retirement free time, he was so kind to me and very happy to know that I have many Colnagos so I would take good care of his bike. It was quite touching. 

Well at least we know we can have many years to come to ride our bikes 

I'd like to find a Chorus 9 drivetrain ( cranks, FD, RD ) and a silver ITM stem so I could keep it close to the original specs. But I guess those parts are quite difficult and expensive to find in a good condition. So probably the wiser is to rebuild it on a more current 10 speed Centaur groupset, what do you think ?


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa! *YOU* are the one that is *Craizee* 

That is a great find!!! It's in pristine condition. I can't believe how good a deal you got. I need to move to Switzerland as it seems that is where all the deals are!!!

Now all you need is a Master to complete you. One bit of advice to you paisan- Don't ever sell your Ext C. Any good Colnago lover needs to have an Ext P (or two in your case), Ext C, C50 and C40 along with an aluminum and steel offering.

Congrats paisan!


----------



## quikrick1 (Sep 28, 2011)

Salsa, I like the fact that you got a SMOKIN' DEAL!! I love it when I'm in the right place at the right time with the right person/bike. Congrats! Very good score.:thumbsup:


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Well I decided to keep it in this state until the end of this winter, hopefully I can find during the winter a Chorus 9 Speed drivetrain ( cranks, derailers ) and so keep it as original as possible.

I set it up with the Rotundos and I put a Deda Magic I had lying around, actually looks quite good with this setup.

I put the white SLK and tape and looks T!ts , but well maybe whites are not the best setup for a winter/foul weather bike... anyhow I like it like that.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Very nice bike.
Just a heads up on Ti, Al, galvanic corrosion and seizure. Smart to give that seat post some copper paste if it hasn't got any.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Salsa -- I agree that the triple is kind of against the spirit of the bike, but I wouldn't break my back trying to find the grooviest replacement for it. To me, any old Campy square taper type crank would do. The Veloce crankset of the era is actually quite pretty. You have to keep in mind, though, that the highly polished Early 21st Century Campy alu chainrings can be tough to replace when they wear out. You go to the local Campy emporium and all you find are those ugly gray ones.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up. No galvanic anything on this bike though. Seatpost is pristine, as the rest of the bike


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks Mapei, I have been looking on eBay etc, and I have seen a few 9 speed chorus parts, but well it is not interesting to pay for old and scratched parts as much as you could pay for new Centaur ones... I think I will just ride it like it is for the rest of the off-season and probably rebuild it with the Centaur I have next year ( or when this current setup wears out  )


----------



## FrenchNago (Jan 1, 2011)

*Ritchey classic*

Hi Salsa, 

beautiful bike, why not get a set of ritchey classic series Bars and stem? and a centaur or chorus 9, they are easy to find on E bay or Troc Velo...


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Hi Frenchy

Yes I saw those and they are good priced at CRC, but the bars are compact and I prefer classic rounds.... If I get a set of silver rounds like a 3TTT TDF for example I will eventually set it with them.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

There is the WCS Classic trad drop, but it is black and only available in 40 and 44 it seems. Black bars with silver stem is passable, though (but you have the Rotundos already, dang).


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

The Dream on full autumn/winter mode


----------



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

Salsa_Lover said:


> The Dream on full autumn/winter mode


Hey Salsa, that is exactly what I did to my Fondriest Carb Level. I put them on last year and kept them on ever since. I recently replaced the Centaur UT franks to FSA Superlights. In truth, I only ride the Fondy CL in bad weather now. Too many other bikes that I need to ride when the wx is good. 

Sorry for the crappy pic. Someday, I'll take better, standardized pics of all my bikes like you have done.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

haha they are not "standardized" it is just pics on the hallway of my building, same spot though.

Here in Yurop we don't have white garage doors to standardize our pics


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

I have! But Norway isn't really Yurop, since we don't seem to want to either.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Come spring I plan to sell the C40 54cm, the EP 54cm and most probably also the Extreme C that is a 56cm but with freuler geometry ( lower top tube ) , but that last one is not decided yet.

I weighed my C50 and the Extreme-C without wheels and the C50 is only 200grs heavier. and we can explain that because of the saddle ( C50 has a SLK 220grs vs EC SLR Carbonio 125grs ) the computer and the longer seatpost lenght ( C50 has a long 35cm shaft the EC has a short 25cm one ) 

I guess if I simply swap saddles and cut the setpost shaft we come to the same weights. So what is the point of having a EC ? I also see the difference is that the EC has a Star fork that is heavier than the C75 on the C50.... 

The EC is a different animal though I perceive it as stiffer than the C50 but not as much as the EP.... overall gives a great ride. mmm decissions, decissions

I will decide that during the winter. I guess a C50 and EP and a Dream are more than enough for one man.

if some of you could have interest on those bikes or frames, just let me know.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

kbwh said:


> I have! But Norway isn't really Yurop, since we don't seem to want to either.


Well I was talking geographically and not about that socio-politico-economic-franken-construct ruled by the Germans through the Belgians ... 

Switzerland isn't there either and I reckon it would never be.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

dcgriz said:


> @salsa
> 
> Congrats on the new bike! It looks pristine. The sparkle in the paint and the feathered edges are top shelf. Too bad they don't paint them like that anymore.
> 
> ...


Re reading your post I see at the end I followed your advice almost to the minimal detail


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Great bike, killer paint, nice deal. Fantastic all around. 

Funny looking at the first pic with short stem and "odd" seat it almost looks like a toy, sort of like RideFly's 24" kid-nago bike. As it evolved from picture to pitcture it grew into a big boy bike. Looks full sized once the stem got longer. I like the white seat/tape, green tires not so much...but that is probably what you have on had for the winter.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I agree the green clashes, but well you gotta love for bad-weather/bad-roads the Vittoria Pavés and they come in green...

Eventually the bike will end with an standard setup, I will wait to see if I can get the Chorus 9 this winter otherwise I will rebuild it with Centaur 10 come spring.


----------

